# Hinweise auf AMD VEGA 12 aufgetaucht



## SKPC (23. März 2018)

Schon länger geistern Gerüchte von einem weiteren VEGA-Chip neben den Ryzen APUs und VEGA 56/64 umher. Wie Phoronix vor 2 Tagen vermeldete, hat AMD die Unterstützung für VEGA 12 für ihren Linux Kernel Driver amdgpu veröffentlicht, welcher in Linux 4.17 landen könnte, aber es ist wahrscheinlicher das er eher in 4.18 landen wird. Auf Phoronix wurde von einem AMD-Mitarbeiter die Aussage getroffen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Codenamen und nicht eine spezifische (i)GPU handelt, ebenfalls soll es sich nicht um die VEGA-Grafikeinheit der intel CPUs handeln. Aufgrund dessen wird spekuliert, dass AMD mit VEGA 12 einen Nachfolger für die RX 500er Reihe auf VEGA basis planen könnte. Gestern landete auch ein Patch zur Unterstützung von VEGA 12 im 3D-Treiber mesa. Diese Patches zur Unterstützung von VEGA 12 werden mit der Veröffentlichung von mesa 18.1 und Linux 4.18 im nächsten Quartal verfügbar sein. Aufgrund der in der Vergangenheit erst nach Launch eines Produktes verfügbaren Linuxunterstützung könnte eine solche GPU (Reihe) daher im nächsten Quartal erscheinen.

Edit: AMD hat es geschafft, den Patch für den Linux Kernel in den drm-next Branch für die Version 4.17 einzupflegen.

Quellen:
AMD Posts Open-Source Driver Patches For Vega 12 - Phoronix
AMD Posts Open-Source Driver Patches For Vega 12 - Phoronix Forums
Vega 12 Support Is Now Available For RadeonSI Gallium3D - Phoronix
Vega 12 Support Now Queued In DRM-Next For Linux 4.17


----------



## Norkzlam (23. März 2018)

Wäre ja schön, wenn AMD Polaris ersetzen würde. Glaube aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich dran.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. März 2018)

ich denke imernoch, dass es einen Vega Refresh in 12 nm geben wird

Vega 64 (Vega 10)  und Vega 32 (Vega 11) mit Aquabolt und Vega 12 mit GDDR6?

2018 komplett Nvidia zu überlassen wäre sehr schlecht für AMD


----------



## IronAngel (23. März 2018)

SKPC schrieb:


> Aufgrund dessen wird spekuliert, dass AMD mit VEGA 12 einen Nachfolger für die RX 500er Reihe auf VEGA basis planen könnte. Gestern landete auch ein Patch zur Unterstützung von VEGA 12 im 3D-Treiber mesa. Diese Patches zur Unterstützung von VEGA 12 werden mit der Veröffentlichung von mesa 18.1 und Linux 4.18 im nächsten Quartal verfügbar sein. Aufgrund der in der Vergangenheit erst nach Launch eines Produktes verfügbaren Linuxunterstützung könnte eine solche GPU (Reihe) daher im nächsten Quartal erscheinen.
> 
> Quellen:
> AMD Posts Open-Source Driver Patches For Vega 12 - Phoronix
> ...



Es wäre natürlich schön wenn eine neue Karte kommen würde. Aber zwischen Polaris und Vega 56 liegen ja nur 30-40 % Leistung. Klar 10 - 20 % Mehrleistung wären in der Mittelklasse auch nötig um eine Chance gegen Turing zu haben. Nur was passiert dann mit den anderen Vega Karten. Wenn da nur 20 % Leistung zwischen liegt, macht es ja keinen Sinn die teuren Karten zu kaufen. Aso man muss auch erwähnen das auf der AMD Roadmap nur eins steht und das ist Navi für die Endkunden irgendwann 2019. 

Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## SKPC (23. März 2018)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Es wäre natürlich schön wenn eine neue Karte kommen würde. Aber zwischen Polaris und Vega 56 liegen ja nur 30-40 % Leistung. Klar 10 - 20 % Mehrleistung wären in der Mittelklasse auch nötig um eine Chance gegen Turing zu haben. Nur was passiert dann mit den anderen Vega Karten. Wenn da nur 20 % Leistung zwischen liegt, macht es ja keinen Sinn die teuren Karten zu kaufen. Aso man muss auch erwähnen das auf der AMD Roadmap nur eins steht und das ist Navi für die Endkunden irgendwann 2019.
> 
> Naja mal abwarten.



Naja, das letzte Prozent kostet immer etwas mehr und man hat ja auch bei Fiji gesehen, wo die Reise nach einem Jahr hinging. Wenn wir bei einer RX 680 (Vega 36?) dieselbe Entwicklung wie von RX 390 zu RX 580 haben, währe diese 12% schneller als die RX 580, aber währe zugleich 21% langsamer als die Vega 56, da ist genug Luft zwischen, insbesondere wenn die 7nm Vega eventuell doch als Vega Refresh für den Desktop erscheinen sollten. Dies Energieeffizienter als die RX 580 und es wäre genauso ein Kassenschlager, wenn nicht ein deutlich stärkerer, wie die RX 580. AMD baut Vega weiter aus, haben sie schon mit den APUs gemacht und ich sehe keinen Grund, warum dies nicht auch in weiteren Produkten resultieren soll, insbesondere in Zeiten, wo sich AMDs GPUs verkaufen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2018)

Vega 12 wird eventuell das, was mal als Vega 11 geplant war, aber nie erschienen ist. 

Ich würde mir 2560 Shader und etwa 1,3-1,4 GHz Basistakt wünschen.


----------



## SKPC (27. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vega 12 wird eventuell das, was mal als Vega 11 geplant war, aber nie erschienen ist.



Könnte mir vorstellen, das der Codename Vega 11 für die iGPU der APUs oder für die APU mit Intel CPU-Kernen stand.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2018)

AMD hat mich was Grafikkarten angeht schon länger nicht mehr beeindruckt. Wenn sie es wenigstens schaffen würden die Effizienz zu steigern. Die Rechenleistung alleine sagt nicht viel aus.
Sehe ich ja am besten wenn ich die Gtx 1060 mit der RX 580 vergleiche.  Rx 580 hat mehr Rechenleistung auf dem Papier aber in Spielen ist sie meistens schlechter. Dazu der deutlich höherer Stromverbrauch.


----------



## SKPC (27. März 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> AMD hat mich was Grafikkarten angeht schon länger nicht mehr beeindruckt. Wenn sie es wenigstens schaffen würden die Effizienz zu steigern. Die Rechenleistung alleine sagt nicht viel aus.
> Sehe ich ja am besten wenn ich die Gtx 1060 mit der RX 580 vergleiche.  Rx 580 hat mehr Rechenleistung auf dem Papier aber in Spielen ist sie meistens schlechter. Dazu der deutlich höherer Stromverbrauch.



Vega ist FPS/Watt effizienter als Polaris, damit wäre ein Ersatz der RX 500er Serie durch Vega bei der Effizienz schonmal ein Gewinn (da diese Serie wohl kaum 48 CUs befeuern würde), dazu müsste AMD endlich mal den Overhead ihres Treibers in den Griff bekommen, was auch ohne Tricks (die nVidia z.B. einsetzt) möglich wäre, um zumindest auf die gleiche P99-Leistung in Spielen zu kommen (im FPS-Durchschnitt sind sie bereits besser) wie nVidia.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2018)

Naja, Vega ist nur minimal effizienter. Kommt mir so vor als wenn da auch nur mit der Brechstange gearbeitet wird.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. März 2018)

SKPC schrieb:


> Vega ist FPS/Watt effizienter als Polaris, damit wäre ein Ersatz der RX 500er Serie durch Vega bei der Effizienz schonmal ein Gewinn (da diese Serie wohl kaum 48 CUs befeuern würde), dazu müsste AMD endlich mal den Overhead ihres Treibers in den Griff bekommen, was auch ohne Tricks (die nVidia z.B. einsetzt) möglich wäre, um zumindest auf die gleiche P99-Leistung in Spielen zu kommen (im FPS-Durchschnitt sind sie bereits besser) wie nVidia.



Was meinst du mit P99-Leistung und wie kommst du dadrauf, dass die Durchschnitts-FPS bei AMD besser sind? Was sind deine angesprochenen Tricks bei der Effizienz?


----------



## SKPC (27. März 2018)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit P99-Leistung und wie kommst du dadrauf, dass die Durchschnitts-FPS bei AMD besser sind? Was sind deine angesprochenen Tricks bei der Effizienz?


Meine mit P99-Leistung die Leistung im P99-Perzentil


			
				pcgh schrieb:
			
		

> So schön und hilfreich die üblichen Indizes auch sind, sie sind nicht alles. Mit der Umstellung auf die 2018er-Benchmarks ermitteln wir erstmals P99-Perzentile anstelle der Minimum-Fps. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Angabe aus der Statistik, den sogenannten Prozent*rang. Für ein Perzentil wird die zu untersuchende Wertemenge der Größe nach sortiert und in 100 gleiche Teile zerlegt. Danach wird ermittelt, wie viele der Werte in einem bestimmten Bereich liegen. Bei dem für Benchmarks üblichen Perzentil P99 wird der Wert angegeben, in dem 99 Prozent der Stichproben liegen. Das schlechteste Prozent der Werte wird ergo ausgeklammert und als Ausreißer nicht gewertet. Allerdings "verzeiht" das P99 einer schnellen Grafikkarte mit sehr vielen Einzelbildern innerhalb des 20-sekündigen Benchmark-Zeitfensters mehr kurze Stocker, da genug restliche Frames berechnet werden, um diese Ausrutscher zu kaschieren, sprich in das eine heran*gezogene Prozent zu quetschen. Dennoch ist diese Angabe deutlich aussagekräftiger als ein Sekundenmittel.


Index-Durchschnittsleistung RX 580: 44,1; GTX 1060: 43,2
P99-Perzentil RX 580: 44,1; GTX 1060: 44,6 Grafikkarten: GPU-Leistung analysiert - 16 GPUs, 21 Benchmarks
Nun nVidia greift direkt auf Systemschnittstellen von Windows zu, wo Windows eigentlich sagt, dass auf diese nur indirekt (über eine weitere Datei) zugegriffen werden darf.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. März 2018)

SKPC schrieb:


> Meine mit P99-Leistung die Leistung im P99-Perzentil
> 
> Index-Durchschnittsleistung RX 580: 44,1; GTX 1060: 43,2
> P99-Perzentil RX 580: 44,1; GTX 1060: 44,6 Grafikkarten: GPU-Leistung analysiert - 16 GPUs, 21 Benchmarks
> Nun nVidia greift direkt auf Systemschnittstellen von Windows zu, wo Windows eigentlich sagt, dass auf diese nur indirekt (über eine weitere Datei) zugegriffen werden darf.



Achso der Vergleich war auf die 1060 vs 580 gemünzt. Alles klar. Das mit dem P-99 ist mir quasi beim Abschicken eingefallen


----------



## dgeigerd (28. März 2018)

Wäre schon mal geil, wenn AMD wieder extrem gute Grafikkarten rausbringt zu nem guten Preis sodass Nvidia handeln muss


----------

